# Platy behavior



## tmstclair (Apr 5, 2011)

One of our platys just died after displaying odd behavior for about a week. We thought at first that she was laying eggs, then found out that platys don't lay eggs. She would just hang out on top of the rocks, and kind of rub herself on the rocks. And she was leaving long strands of poo. None of the other platys seem to be having any problems. Any idea what happened?


----------



## kohlrabi (Apr 5, 2011)

I've just been doing some research on fish diseases, trying to find out what's up with my tinfoil barb. Your description made me think of either external parasites (scratching on the rocks behavior), or a thing called the "shimmies", which, as best I can tell, is a constellation of problems. Anyway, maybe google those two things, and see if anything strikes you as particularly familiar with your problem. I believe there are good treatments for both those problems which you may wish to consider for the rest of your tank.


----------



## tmstclair (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks! I will check that out.


----------



## tmstclair (Apr 5, 2011)

I checked it out and sure enough, that sounds exactly like what my Platy was doing, keeping in one place shaking or wiggling. Thanks for the advice. It says it is caused by a water temperature problem. Keeping the aquarium at 73-85 degrees, depending on the type of fish are in the aquarium.


----------



## kohlrabi (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey, that's great! Nothing like having a mystery solved! 

I read it might be caused by other issues, too, so watch for your other fish doing the same weird thing!


----------

